
RadioPublic's CEO: “Can podcasting succeed w/o sacrificing open distribution?” - thehoomanist
https://hooman.ist/jake-shapiro
======
thehoomanist
"My hope for podcasting is that it can remain loosely coupled, that you end up
having a whole series of centralized systems, that there's a healthy tension
between where different pieces of the value chain around content creation,
distribution, sales, listener, and engagement taking place; not all in one
place, but you can still have some very successful large-scale companies that
are providing some of those services without it being a winner-take-all."

"Part of our design of RadioPublic was consciously to not try to integrate all
of those things, and instead to leave hosting and ad sales and other systems
outside of what we do and make sure that we could interoperate with multiple
other parties and platforms who are doing that, so we don't just work with
PRX's network, but we also make sure that we can tie into Libsyn and
Simplecast, and other hosting companies. Or work with Panoply in their
Megaphone system, or ART19 and its data system. If we can prove successfully
that there's a new way of making sure that podcast listeners support the
business models of podcasters on a consumer facing app where the listening
happens, we might have the chance at then propelling forward some new
standards that we would be thrilled if they got picked up by Apple and others.
A simple example is: we have the concept of a gateway episode in a feed where
we encourage a podcaster to flag an episode as the one that a new listener
should start listening to first."

